# ALTEX rabbits?



## GrowURown

So I have come across one more breed that I would love feedback on from anyone who has experience with it...ALTEX? What be this altex rabbit?  I mean, I've gone through the whole google it and read through that, but has anyone raised any for meat? What was your experience like?


----------



## Bunnylady

No actual hands-on experience, but from what I understand, the creators of the Altex  will only let you have a buck (that's what they mean by a sire-only line) to breed to commercial breed does. Rabbits of this "breed" are designed to reach optimum weight at 10 weeks, they are meant to be a serious production rabbit. Obviously, if they won't sell an Altex doe, they don't have to worry about someone else selling "pure" stock that may not meet their criteria - it's a way of maintaining quality control, as well as controlling the market. It's been a while, but I think I've read that the Altex is the result of crossing two breeds, and then breeding those offspring to an animal of a third breed, so the "pure" Altex is a hybrid, and won't breed true.


----------



## GrowURown

I see....hmmm....this does require some more research then....found someone selling altex bucks AND does...not sure if they were marketing them as pure bred, just came across them...seems they were commanding pure bred prices though. Perhaps I should contact them for more info...hadn't yet as I was waiting to see what nuggets of knowledge I came across here.

So, just for comparing only (as I know nothing really does compare to the chickens I mention next), would the altex rabbit be somewhat the equivalent of the cornish cross chicken? it's like the super rabbit? or at least supposed to be?


----------



## Dutchman925

GrowURown:

I have been raising Altex for a bit, they are a pleasure to work with... 

Currently I raise two lines of Pure Altex to sell as breeders and expand my herd. 

I have Two mature bucks I keep busy with NZW/Cali cross does.  This breeding is yielding 8 -12 kits/litter on a 75day cycle, High growth rate, strong mothers with Great milk production. Babies are easy to handle and REALLY pack on the weight between 6 & 12 weeks.. reaching 5+ lbs at 10.5 weeks.

I sell most of my fryers to local individuals and have NEVER had a complaint, infact generally just the opposite; compliments on nice meaty rabbits.

Best of Luck with your meat production...


----------



## oneacrefarm

GrowURown said:
			
		

> I see....hmmm....this does require some more research then....found someone selling altex bucks AND does...not sure if they were marketing them as pure bred, just came across them...seems they were commanding pure bred prices though. Perhaps I should contact them for more info...hadn't yet as I was waiting to see what nuggets of knowledge I came across here.
> 
> So, just for comparing only (as I know nothing really does compare to the chickens I mention next), would the altex rabbit be somewhat the equivalent of the cornish cross chicken? it's like the super rabbit? or at least supposed to be?


There is a breeder near Dallas that is recommended by Dr Lukefahr, who was one of the developers of the Altex. I can get you his info if you want...he will sell both bucks and does. And his prices are reasonable.

oneacrefarm


----------



## cottinpickin

I have been raising Altex couple years now and they are great for terminal sires.crosses get to size i need faster and have more loin when butcherd out.Only thing I raise dresses out better is my Silver Foxes.And I may try an Altex on one of my SF does and see what happens.We got our stock from Seelys Ark.A commercial herd in Ocala Fl.She got hers straight from the university.We added some stock from Chiggar ridge in Tennessee this year.Mrs. Seely has 6,000 rabbit oeration and is supplier of rabbit meat to Publix Grocery store chain and she was working on getting into Windixie


----------



## AZ Rabbits

I've always been interested in Altex myself. I've just never been able to find any breeders in Arizona. Would love to find some though!


----------



## cottinpickin

You could contact texas a n M and they may know of breeder close to you or make a road trip to Texas.They were not only developed as a terminal sire breed for meat production but mainly also to be better for southern/tropical climates with goal to send to 3 rd world countries to breed to local breeds an dimprove there meat production to help feed viliages.


----------



## jmsim93

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> GrowURown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see....hmmm....this does require some more research then....found someone selling altex bucks AND does...not sure if they were marketing them as pure bred, just came across them...seems they were commanding pure bred prices though. Perhaps I should contact them for more info...hadn't yet as I was waiting to see what nuggets of knowledge I came across here.
> 
> So, just for comparing only (as I know nothing really does compare to the chickens I mention next), would the altex rabbit be somewhat the equivalent of the cornish cross chicken? it's like the super rabbit? or at least supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a breeder near Dallas that is recommended by Dr Lukefahr, who was one of the developers of the Altex. I can get you his info if you want...he will sell both bucks and does. And his prices are reasonable.
> 
> oneacrefarm
Click to expand...

I would be interested in this information.  I live in Texas and I am considering raising rabbits for meat.


----------



## oneacrefarm

**Alert** Anyone wanting Altex....

One of the few breeders, the one in Dublin, Texas (near Stephenville) has to liquidate his stock by March. Anyone interested, please contact me and lets try to get some of these spread around the state!

Shannon


----------



## ClintDowns

I just recieved an email from him today stating that all he has is pretty much spoken for. He is suppose to get back with me and update me.


----------



## ClintDowns

Well I guess all of the Altex rabbits are home now that I finally got my shed up and can now take in a few.


----------



## lee&lyric

This meets my needs exactly.  I'll read through the entire thread to hopefully acquire a couple bucks and three or more does.

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## lee&lyric

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> **Alert** Anyone wanting Altex....
> 
> One of the few breeders, the one in Dublin, Texas (near Stephenville) has to liquidate his stock by March. Anyone interested, please contact me and lets try to get some of these spread around the state!
> 
> Shannon


WOW, wonder what happened/why?

Lee


----------



## Pf-Rabbit

Hi All,

I know this is a fairly old thread but I'm also interested in the Altex breed.
I'm located in Pflugerville NE of Austin.

Did any of you get a few Altex yet? We are just getting started with Rabbits and have a pair of New Zealand Reds so far.


I'd appreciate your help!

Thanks
Pf-Rabbit


----------



## Augusta

Pf-Rabbit said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I know this is a fairly old thread but I'm also interested in the Altex breed.
> I'm located in Pflugerville NE of Austin.
> 
> Did any of you get a few Altex yet? We are just getting started with Rabbits and have a pair of New Zealand Reds so far.
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate your help!
> 
> Thanks
> Pf-Rabbit


Chiggar Ridge Ranch in Tennessee has them....I wouldn't mind getting some myself...


----------

